# Editing Documentation or submitting suggested edits



## vieuxnez (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm new, so I may have missed this in a FAQ, or some other searchable area, but is there some interface to edit or submit possible edits for FreeBSD documentation?  (not going to be a huge contributor for a while, I'm sure, but a few spelling mistakes and such, as I see them?)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2011)

Use http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html and use the 'docs' category.

P.s. The HowTo/FAQs forum is not for asking questions.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2011)

Click "Report a Bug" on the FreeBSD main page.  From the resulting page you can search for existing reports about the problem, then submit a new one if needed.  In the PR (Problem Report), set the Category appropriately.  If you are including a patch, use [patch] as the first part of the "One line summary of the problem".

Patches are generated with diff(1) -u and depend on the format used by that particular doc.  There are man pages, the SGML DocBook Handbook and articles (see the Primer), and probably others.


----------



## vieuxnez (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks


----------

